# Submersible pump in shallow well?  It's Done (update)



## SGADawg

Has anyone ever put a deep-well submersible pump in a shallow well?  I have an excellent shallow well that will handle the volume of flow that I need.  I can't find a shallow well pump that will give the gallons per minute I need at the pressure I need to run my sprinkler system.

A submersible should do this, the shallow well pump I am now using will work ok but a little more pressure/flow would help.

Now is a good time to change as my pump has gone out tonight and I will have to put in a new one tomorrow.

Thanks in advance for any suggestions/advice.


The new pump was put in this morning.  1 hp submersible.


----------



## dogboy

SGADawg said:


> Has anyone ever put a deep-well submersible pump in a shallow well?  I have an excellent shallow well that will handle the volume of flow that I need.  I can't find a shallow well pump that will give the gallons per minute I need at the pressure I need to run my sprinkler system.
> 
> A submersible should do this, the shallow well pump I am now using will work ok but a little more pressure/flow would help.
> 
> Now is a good time to change as my pump has gone out tonight and I will have to put in a new one tomorrow.
> 
> Thanks in advance for any suggestions/advice.


I don't see why it won't work, but you can only put so much water through a given size pipe. Most home pump control switches are set for a 15-lbs swing with the max pressure around 60-psi.


----------



## SGADawg

dogboy said:


> I don't see why it won't work, but you can only put so much water through a given size pipe. Most home pump control switches are set for a 15-lbs swing with the max pressure around 60-psi.



Yeah, I understand that.  My current pump pushes the sprinklers when they first come on (60 psi), but can't maintain 40psi because the gallons per minute is too low on that model pump.  I have a 1" line pushing only 5-6 sprinklers per zone.  The best my pump can do is maintain 35 psi, I need 40+psi.  This is also the pump for the house, so the sprinklers almost quit altogether if a spigot is opened since the pressure drops way down.


----------



## kgo

I have a 1 hp submercible pump thats only 3ft.under water put a 60/80 switch on it I got from a plumbing supply a 120 gallon equivalent pressure tank and used 1.5 inch pipe run 800ft long and 80 ft up. the tank is at the spring and i still get 60 psi and 15 gallons a minute. Your only worry should be over pumping your water supply you will need about 20 gallons a minute i think my spring is about 80 so i dont know for sure. K


----------



## kgo

shallow well pumps just won't produce the pressure your after and they don't last 1/4 the time a deep well pump will.fewer moving parts no foot valve and the water keeps them cool. if you can go with a three wire 220v. K


----------



## SGADawg

Thanks guys.  I will be calling the well folks in the am about a submersible.


----------



## jimbo4116

The question might be how big is the well casing.  Will it accept a submersible pump.

I think you will have to have at least 4" diameter casing to accomodate an adequate submersible.


----------



## crackerdave

Another consideration would be securing the pump so it doesn't jump around and bust fittings and such every time it kicks on.A submersible pump in its normal 6" casing has "bumpers" that cushion the impact on the inside of the casing.  Not sure how you would secure it if it was just hanging down in open water? Is yours a 36" bored/dug well,or is it a drilled well?


----------



## SGADawg

Thanks again.  I have the same concerns.  The well is a 30" bored well, 40 ft deep.  I am going to have it professionally installed because I don't know the requirements for stabilizing it.


----------



## shakey gizzard

Maybe downsize the pipe/pvc to 1/2 inch at the sprinklers.


----------



## safebuilder

Place the sub pump into a 6 inch pvc pipe with one or two torque arresters inside the 6 inch pipe. Bore a large number of 3/4 holes in the 6 inch pipe for water flow and install...works great...never have to prime again


----------



## crackerdave

Let us know how they do it - I might try it myself,if it works for you.


----------



## crackerdave

safebuilder said:


> Place the sub pump into a 6 inch pvc pipe with one or two torque arresters inside the 6 inch pipe. Bore a large number of 3/4 holes in the 6 inch pipe for water flow and install...works great...never have to prime again



Yeah! That sounds like it'd work!


----------



## SGADawg

safebuilder said:


> Place the sub pump into a 6 inch pvc pipe with one or two torque arresters inside the 6 inch pipe. Bore a large number of 3/4 holes in the 6 inch pipe for water flow and install...works great...never have to prime again




sounds like it would work.  How would I stabilize the 6" pipe?  Do I need 40+ feet so I can drive it into the bottom of the well?


----------



## SGADawg

crackerdave said:


> Another consideration would be securing the pump so it doesn't jump around and bust fittings and such every time it kicks on.A submersible pump in its normal 6" casing has "bumpers" that cushion the impact on the inside of the casing.  Not sure how you would secure it if it was just hanging down in open water? Is yours a 36" bored/dug well,or is it a drilled well?



To answer the questions some of you had.  It was put in a 30" bored well, 40' deep.  No special provision was made for the torque of the motor starting. The technician said that torque was minimal and that the natural flex of the pvc plus being underwater would dampen what torque there was.  That seems to be the case as there is only minimal movement above ground when it cuts on.  I guess time will tell if repeated flexing will damage the pipe or fitings.

It is great to be able to run the lawn sprinklers and a hose or washing machine, etc. at the same time.  I actually think it will be cheaper to operate.  It is the same hp as the shallow well pump I had, but will pump up and cut off while sprinklers are running.  The old pump would run non-stop to maintain some (not enough) pressure while sprinkling.

I had the 3-wire put in which is supposed to be better.  Cost of the pump is about $500 plus labor.  I'm not sure what the bill will be on that, but it was 2 guys for about 1 1/2 hours so it shouldn't be too bad.

I really think this is going to work out great.  If I discover problems down the road, I'll get back with you.


----------



## crackerdave

Thanks for the update - I'm glad it's workin' for ya! Like you said - time will tell on the fittings and wiring connections,but no deeper than it is,if you have problems you can prob'ly fix it yourself.
Did the well guys say if they'd ever done this before?


----------



## SGADawg

crackerdave said:


> Thanks for the update - I'm glad it's workin' for ya! Like you said - time will tell on the fittings and wiring connections,but no deeper than it is,if you have problems you can prob'ly fix it yourself.
> Did the well guys say if they'd ever done this before?



They didn't specifically say, but from the way they jumped on it and got it in and going with no stutter-steps, I would say it must be fairly common for them.  They didn't seem to be uncertain about it.


----------



## crackerdave

Good to know - thanks for posting this.


----------



## SGADawg

*Got the bill!*

Wow, I got the bill this week for the pump and installation.

Can you say "Shock and Awe"?

The pump, wire and control box was a little over $400, labor $125, misc fittings etc brought the total bill to $549.74using my existing 40ft 1 1/4" standpipe.


I was expecting $750 or so.  So far, it is doing great.


----------



## crackerdave

Glad to hear it - thanks!


----------



## dpoole

dug a spring out and boxed it in with my dad in the 1970s it is 4 ft sq. have been pumping water out of it since. Have worn out some submer pumps.but that can be expected.


----------

